# Trying To Find Out If My $100 Investment In A Vintage Tissot Is G



## OmenRIP (Jun 12, 2013)

The Tissot is what I would call "plain Jane". There is only an hour, minute and second hand, along with the Tissot logo. No day or date or any other amenities are here. The bottom of the dial says "Swiss Made". On the top of each side of the gold band are words "10K Gold Filled Top Caps" . Each link in the Spiedel watch and is marked

Pat. 2,689,450. The stainless steel bottom where the band attaches to the case says "Stainless Steel bottom caps 68". When I opened the back, the case was attached to the face. Being beyond my skill to remove the back, I just left it the way it was and snapped it back together

I took some pictures so you could look at it too:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157634127163571/

I hope you can help me. Thank you.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

OmenRIP said:


> I hope you can help me. Thank you.


Ummm. What's the question?

Welcome to the forum, BTW.

-wotsch


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Plain Jane...no, I think not.

You appear to have a classic ('60s?) dress watch that looks in nice condition. My own temptation would be to put a nice brown or tan leather strap on it to change the look (maybe croc or ostrich), have it serviced if need be. Does it work well, wind and set properly and keep good time? If so, I'd say that's a good find. :buba:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

AVO said:


> Plain Jane...no, I think not.
> 
> You appear to have a classic ('60s?) dress watch that looks in nice condition. My own temptation would be to put a nice brown or tan leather strap on it to change the look (maybe croc or ostrich), have it serviced if need be. Does it work well, wind and set properly and keep good time? If so, I'd say that's a good find. :buba:


+1


----------



## OmenRIP (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. A tan or brown belt would be a nice look instead of the Spiedel. The only thing I couldn't figure out is the "10k gold filled top caps" as opposed to the seemingly normal electroplated gold. Can someone explain that feature to me?

Thanks!


----------



## OmenRIP (Jun 12, 2013)

I found out a little more about my Tisso. It seems that the "10K G. F. Top Caps" refer to the Speidel top cappings (the gold ones) that make up the top layer of the watchband. The underside caps are made of ss. I also found out that later Speidel made gold electroplated bands and also solid gold bands!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

solid gold case there!!!!


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

That's lovely - I'd have given $101....


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Steve R said:


> That's lovely - I'd have given $101....


$101.50


----------



## jackinbox99 (Aug 21, 2013)

OmenRIP said:


> Thanks for all the responses. A tan or brown belt would be a nice look instead of the Spiedel. The only thing I couldn't figure out is the "10k gold filled top caps" as opposed to the seemingly normal electroplated gold. Can someone explain that feature to me?
> 
> Thanks!


Gold Filled or Rolled Gold is just a different process to electroplating. Its when they heat up and bond a thin layer of gold ontop of another metal like stainless steel.

Lovely looking watch though and in very good condition. +1 on changing the strap for a tan one, i think that would really set it off nicely.


----------



## breitlingguy (Sep 5, 2013)

that's a nice looking watch i think a tan croc would make it a lot better.


----------

